# America's Got Talent



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Ok, so who's been watching? I am so upset that Beth Ann Robinson didn't make it into the top ten!!!!
What is up with that? She is so graceful and absolutely talented!
Springfield Dance Team?! They are so dark! It all looks the same!
Let me tell you, if Professor Splash makes it next week, I am never watching the show again!!!!!


----------

